# Potty training!



## Bennie_bunny_mom (Apr 12, 2018)

This cutie is sweet as can be but litter training isn’t going great. Any advice? My adult bunny uses his little box, she just goes where she is standing... including in her food. [emoji37]


----------



## Cookiemonster (Apr 12, 2018)

https://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/CategoryID/5/PID/940/Default.aspx


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 12, 2018)

Younger bunnies are often more difficult to train so don't stress about it. Even babies that do train may forget all that training once hormones kick in. I wouldn't worry about seriously potty training until after her spay. Once she's healed from that she'll likely train herself. It is usually just a matter of providing the right litter set up (and no loose bedding elsewhere) and they figure it out.


----------



## Bribble (Apr 17, 2018)

Does the cage have bedding in it everywhere? If it does I'd take the bedding out and put bedding in the litterbox. Rabbits don't like to pee on hard surfaces where it could get their butts wet so they'll typically go to the bedding. Putting food where they have to sit in the litterbox helps too. Then when she's consistently using the litter box you can start laying down some fleece in the cage (or slowly introducing carpeted areas if she's a "roamer"). If she's going to roam I'd introduce the spaces very slowly so she doesn't get all happy go lucky and pee everywhere on your carpet.


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Apr 17, 2018)

She’s really young! Like Blue Eyes said, she may forget the training when hormones kick in.


----------



## Bennie_bunny_mom (Apr 18, 2018)

Bribble said:


> Does the cage have bedding in it everywhere? If it does I'd take the bedding out and put bedding in the litterbox. Rabbits don't like to pee on hard surfaces where it could get their butts wet so they'll typically go to the bedding. Putting food where they have to sit in the litterbox helps too. Then when she's consistently using the litter box you can start laying down some fleece in the cage (or slowly introducing carpeted areas if she's a "roamer"). If she's going to roam I'd introduce the spaces very slowly so she doesn't get all happy go lucky and pee everywhere on your carpet.



They have turf on the ground under their cage and bedding material in 2 litter boxes in the cage. One upstairs and one downstairs. I’ve started putting her food in the box and it’s helping some. At this point I don’t let her freely roam the house like my adult bunny does (he is house broken) I bring her out and watch her roam for about 30 min at a time and then put her back in her home. Her cage stays open during the day, but she won’t freely leave it yet like my Bennie does.


----------



## Thegirl4bunnies (Jun 6, 2018)

Bennie_bunny_mom said:


> View attachment 37077
> 
> 
> This cutie is sweet as can be but litter training isn’t going great. Any advice? My adult bunny uses his little box, she just goes where she is standing... including in her food. [emoji37]


Try wiping up pee and puting it in the litter box. That way, they think that's were they marked their territory.


----------



## jwood36 (Jul 10, 2018)

This is my secret to potty training. Rabbits actually like a clean area. I get a dish pan because they have to be able to completely turn around in it. I put pine shavings only in the litter pan. If it's anywhere else it's potty area and it confuses them. I put a little hay in the litter pan too because the snack and poop.


----------



## uesrnamet (Aug 13, 2018)

I think you should just train her more or do what jwood36 said


----------



## uesrnamet (Aug 13, 2018)

try picking her up and putting in her litter box


----------

